# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  الان خرداد ترمیم معدل هست؟من بخام مطمعن شم چیکارکنم؟

## nilofar76

سلام تورو خدا بگید من چطوری مطمعن شم خرداد ترمیم معدل هست؟

----------


## quf

هیچ راهی وجود نداره یکی میگه هس یکی میگه نیست!!!!
اگه تهرانی یه سر برو آموزش و پرورش شاید چیزی دست گیرد شد.

----------


## Ultra

هرکس یه چیزی میگه

شما و دوستان دیگه بهتره منتظر  ترمیم نباشین
و فکر رو درگیر نکنین

----------


## nilofar76

یعنی چی؟
انصاف نیست خب..

----------


## El3RAH1M

شما ثبت نام بکنی خرداد هم امتحانتو بدی نمرات هم بیاد باز نمیتونی مطئن بشی که نمرتو ترمیم میکنن یا نه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nilofar76

خودشون که گفتنن میکنن 


ایناهاش:jamejamonline.ir/online/2076607176007688256

----------


## quf

> خودشون که گفتنن میکنن 
> 
> 
> ایناهاش:jamejamonline.ir/online/2076607176007688256


آره درسته
ولی اینجا ایران است...........

----------


## Ultra

> یعنی چی؟
> انصاف نیست خب..


شرایط واسه همه یکسانه

این یعنی انصاف

----------


## quf

> شرایط واسه همه یکسانه
> 
> این یعنی انصاف


منظورت از یکسانه چیه دقیقا؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ultra

> منظورت از یکسانه چیه دقیقا؟؟؟؟


منظورم اینه که اگر اجرا بشه اونایی که بخوان شرکت میکنن

اگر هم اجرا نشه برای همه اجرا نمیشه

اتفاق خاصی نمیوفته

چون این شرایط واسه همه هست

----------


## quf

> منظورم اینه که اگر اجرا بشه اونایی که بخوان شرکت میکنن
> 
> اگر هم اجرا نشه برای همه اجرا نمیشه
> 
> اتفاق خاصی نمیوفته
> 
> چون این شرایط واسه همه هست


از این لحاظ آره ولی خب اگه زود تر میگفتن میشه یا نه میتونستن برن دنبال دیپ مجدد الآن اگه نشه دیپ مجددم نمیتونن بگیرن

----------


## Ultra

> از این لحاظ آره ولی خب اگه زود تر میگفتن میشه یا نه میتونستن برن دنبال دیپ مجدد الآن اگه نشه دیپ مجددم نمیتونن بگیرن


مگه مسئولی تاریخ واسه اجرای طرح اعلام کرد؟

----------


## quf

> مگه مسئولی تاریخ واسه اجرای طرح اعلام کرد؟


بله گفتن طرح ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 95!!!!

----------


## Ultra

> بله گفتن طرح ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 95!!!!


من گفتم تاریخ
نگفتم واسه کدوم کنکور

در ضمن اگر گفته باشن قاعدتا اجرا میشه

ولی هیچ شخص معتبری نگفت که حتما امسال اجرا میشه

----------


## quf

> من گفتم تاریخ<br>
> نگفتم واسه کدوم کنکور<br>
> <br>
> در ضمن اگر گفته باشن قاعدتا اجرا میشه<br>
> <br>
> ولی هیچ شخص معتبری نگفت که حتما امسال اجرا میشه


<br><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: WMitra, georgia; font-size: 22.5792007446289px; line-height: 33.8688011169434px; text-align: justify;">خبرنگار جام جم آنلاین با هدف پیگیری درخواست مخاطبان خود با شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفت و موفق به گفتگو با حسین ریاحی نژاد، مدیر کمیسیون اساسنامه ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش شد.<br></span><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: WMitra, georgia; font-size: 22.5792007446289px; line-height: 33.8688011169434px; text-align: justify;">ریاحی نژاد در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا امکان رایزنی با ریاست جمهوری برای تصویب طرح در مدت زمان کوتاه میسر است، می گوید: متاسفانه با وجود رایزنی های قبلی اما در مجموع برای تصویب مصوبات یک مقدار مشکل داریم.با این وجود، پیش بینی می کنیم این طرح برای خرداد 95 اجرا شود و بدون شک با توجه به توضیحات مذکور، امکان اجرای آن در دی ماه سالجاری وجود ندارد.<br></span>آقای ریاحی نژاد اون شخص معتبر<br>
<br>

----------


## quf

> من گفتم تاریخ<br>
> نگفتم واسه کدوم کنکور<br>
> <br>
> در ضمن اگر گفته باشن قاعدتا اجرا میشه<br>
> <br>
> ولی هیچ شخص معتبری نگفت که حتما امسال اجرا میشه


<br><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: WMitra, georgia; font-size: 22.5792007446289px; line-height: 33.8688011169434px; text-align: justify;">خبرنگار جام جم آنلاین با هدف پیگیری درخواست مخاطبان خود با شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفت و موفق به گفتگو با حسین ریاحی نژاد، مدیر کمیسیون اساسنامه ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش شد.<br></span><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: WMitra, georgia; font-size: 22.5792007446289px; line-height: 33.8688011169434px; text-align: justify;">ریاحی نژاد در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا امکان رایزنی با ریاست جمهوری برای تصویب طرح در مدت زمان کوتاه میسر است، می گوید: متاسفانه با وجود رایزنی های قبلی اما در مجموع برای تصویب مصوبات یک مقدار مشکل داریم.با این وجود، پیش بینی می کنیم این طرح برای خرداد 95 اجرا شود و بدون شک با توجه به توضیحات مذکور، امکان اجرای آن در دی ماه سالجاری وجود ندارد.<br></span>آقای ریاحی نژاد اون شخص معتبر<br>
<br>

----------


## x 3

> سلام تورو خدا بگید من چطوری مطمعن شم خرداد ترمیم معدل هست؟


هيچ جوري نميشه اميد نداشته باش{چ قدر اميد وار كننده :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (20): }

----------


## biology115

دوست عزیز هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست

یکی میگه فامیلم تو آموزش و پرورشه به 95 نمیرسه

یکی میگه فامیلم تو سنجشه به 95 میرسه

یکی میگه اینجا ایرانه اصلا چنین طرحی وجود نداره

هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست

باید منتظر بشیم تا خودشون اعلام کنن ، که قانونا 

باید تا یه ماه دیگه اعلام کنن ...

----------


## Ultra

> <br><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: WMitra, georgia; font-size: 22.5792007446289px; line-height: 33.8688011169434px; text-align: justify;">خبرنگار جام جم آنلاین با هدف پیگیری درخواست مخاطبان خود با شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفت و موفق به گفتگو با حسین ریاحی نژاد، مدیر کمیسیون اساسنامه ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش شد.<br></span><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: WMitra, georgia; font-size: 22.5792007446289px; line-height: 33.8688011169434px; text-align: justify;">ریاحی نژاد در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا امکان رایزنی با ریاست جمهوری برای تصویب طرح در مدت زمان کوتاه میسر است، می گوید: متاسفانه با وجود رایزنی های قبلی اما در مجموع برای تصویب مصوبات یک مقدار مشکل داریم.با این وجود، پیش بینی می کنیم این طرح برای خرداد 95 اجرا شود و بدون شک با توجه به توضیحات مذکور، امکان اجرای آن در دی ماه سالجاری وجود ندارد.<br></span>آقای ریاحی نژاد اون شخص معتبر<br>
> <br>


بخوانیم و بنویسیم اول دبستان چند میشدی؟
هنوز فرق بین معنای پیش بینی و قطعیت رو نمیفهمی؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

دل بر این ترمیم معدل که بهت گفتن نبند....که اساسش همه بی پایه و بی بنیاد است :Yahoo (1):

----------


## afshar

بنا به کلی دلیل و منطق بسترهای ترمیم معدل امسال اجرایی نیست
بهتره به فکر درصدهای بالا باشیم تا اوضاع بهتر بشه

----------

